# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Ups corté una mujer en 2 :S

## marcoCRmagia

hoy me levante y raramente lo primero que me vino a la mente fue una imagen de un mago partiendo en 2 a una chica... y el mago fallaba... osea, la partia en 2 realmente  :117: 

asi que me puse a pensar, ¿a travez de la historia de la magia, alguna vez un mago falló esta ilusion y partió realmente a su asistente?

todos sabemos que algunas ilusiones siempre llevan un riesgo, y ya han habido accidentes como lo que le ocurrio a estos tipos (se me va el nombre, alguien que me ayude) que hacian el numero en las vegas y una leona atacó a uno de ellos..

entonces mi duda, he tratado de buscar un poco pero no encontré respuesta, alguien sabe?

Gracias

----------


## pableton

No tengo ni idea, pero llegar a cortar en dos a alguien es difícil de narices. Un brazo en una guillotina, pero partir a alguien sin querer... (me acabas de dar una idea para un cuento) Ahora, la realidad siempre supera a la ficción.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

Bueno como investigando no encontré nada le pregunté a Ming... y parece que no hay ningun mago que sin querer haya partido de verdad a su asistente. 

a pesar de esto hay varias anecdotas de magos que si han fallado ilusiones, teniendo accidentes... conocen alguno?

----------


## Ming

> Bueno como investigando no encontré nada le pregunté a Ming... y parece que no hay ningún mago que sin querer haya partido de verdad a su asistente.


Ming dijo que no lo sabía, NO que no haya habido ninguno; y que preguntases a los que saben.
Eso dijo Ming ^^

----------


## pepe12

Hola

He estado investigando y parece ser que en la ilusión de cortar a una persona en dos no hay ningún dato recogido en cuanto a que algún mago fallara. Pero si he encontrado el famoso trucos de los cuchillos y los vasos; Una persona del público pone un cuchillo bajo el vaso que el espectador quiera y el mago debe adivinar en cual esta, aplastando los otros vasos. Pues hay magos que han fallado en este truco y sucede que se han clavado el cuchillo.

Aquí os dejo una webs donde ponen una recopilación de los fallos del mago, en la que esta la del cuchillo.

fallos de magos en escena « Diario de un Grillo

10 Fallos en Trucos de Magia (Fails Magic's) | Maybe Tomorrow, blog de XxXRakueXxX

Saludos
JuanJosé

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Bueno, yo encontre estos videos, la verdad no se si venian en las paginas que dio PEPE12, lo que pasa es que a mi sus paginas no me abrieron los videos, no se ven... pero bueno aqui les dejo uno


 Uff... encontre este... wow que pena...



Jajaja este esta bueno...




Pff.....




Bueno encontre este video, la verdad no se si es magia o nada mas es un payaso... pero me hizo enojar muchisimo... no tiene nada de gracioso, veanlo.... que poca madre tiene este hombre...





Aui hay otro parecido al tercer video.





Jajajajajajajaja este esta muy muy bueno jajajaja bueno la intencion es lo que cuenta jajajajaja wow este me ha encantado ajajaja

----------


## marcoCRmagia

jeje bueno, esos accidentes estan mal  :001 07: 

pero mi curiosidad es más hacia accidentes históricos, como los magos que murieron intentando escapar de su propia tumba

----------


## Adrian Gómez

*La Bala Atrapada: el truco de magia asesino*


*La Bala Atrapada* o *La Bala en la Boca*, según como se lo llame, es uno de los *trucos de magia* más peligrosos que un *mago* pueda realizar y, como si fuera poco, se ha venido repitiendo sistemáticamente en la *historia de la magia* desde tiempos inmemoriales. Muchos mitos y leyendas rodean al efecto, alegando, incluso, que hasta la fecha más de doce *ilusionistas* han muerto realizando la prueba. ¿Es este efecto de atrapar la bala con la boca un truco asesino? ¿Por qué tiene tanto éxito?. Trataremos de ir desglosando  la historia del *truco de magia* que, quizás, menos veces falló, pero que paradójicamente más disgustos ocasionó. Quizás sea por cierto morbo natural del público al pretender ver a una persona al borde de la muerte, en este caso un *mago*, o tal vez sea simplemente curiosidad. Lo que si es seguro es que es uno de los efectos que históricamente más éxito han tenido en el introvertido mundo del *ilusionismo*. Prueba de ello son la cantidad de *magos* que lo han venido repitiendo a largo del tiempo, algunos sin mucha suerte…
 Posiblemente todos alguna vez hayan visto o escuchado de que se trata. Básicamente, con diferentes matices según las épocas y el *mago* de turno, consiste en que una bala firmada o marcada por algún espectador es disparada con un arma de fuego y atrapada en la boca por el* ilusionista*. En su camino atraviesa un vidrio o algún elemento rígido, demostrando así la veracidad del desafío. De salir airoso, el *mago* está en condiciones de asegurar que verdaderamente desafió a la muerte.
 Sin embargo, y como ya adelanté, su arrollador éxito viene acompañado de la triste historia de ser la ilusión que mas vidas se ha cobrado en el ambiente; lamentablemente, no son pocos los *magos* que literalmente han dejado de existir sobre el escenario durante la ejecución de este efecto; la mayoría de las veces, frente a la mirada de decenas de espectadores. Muchos tantos otros* ilusionistas* han resultado heridos, aunque lograron sobrevivir. Pese a un riesgo por demás comprobado, hasta el día de hoy hay* magos* que astutamente deciden incluirlo en sus repertorios.
*Primeros registros de «La Bala Atrapada»:*

 Una de las primeras documentaciones de *La Bala Atrapada* apareció en el libro_ Threats of God’s Judgments_ escrito por el reverendo* Thomas Beard* en 1631. Cincuenta años antes, en Francia, un *mago* con el nombre de* Coullew of Lorraine* había estado ya realizando la captura de una bala, demostrando que podía atraparlas con las manos. (Este primer *ilusionista* en 1613 fue golpeado hasta la muerte, con su propia pistola por un asistente enfadado.) A lo largo del 1700, fueron desarrolladas algunas variaciones de este efecto por una serie de artistas callejeros.
 En su libro de 1785, _Natural Magic or Physical Amusements Revealed_, *Philip Astley* escribió que él mismo había inventado el truco en 1762. Sin embargo, dos libros publicados en 1761 mencionan *La Bala Atrapada*, tal como se describe por el reverendo Beard: _The Conjuror Unmasked_ por *Thomas Denton*, y _Magie blanche dévoilée_ por *Henri Decremps* (la traducción al Inglés de un antiguo texto francés). De hecho, la publicación de Astley plagió gran parte de l material de Descremps, incluyendo la cubierta con una ilustración similar, pero alteró el material para representar a los prestidigitadores de una forma mas positiva.
 Alrededor de 1840, el *mago* escocés *John Henry Anderson* (foto) empezó a ejecutar este truco en los teatros por toda Gran Bretaña. Anderson, o_ El Gran Mago del Norte_ como fue llamado, actuó para personajes como PT Barnum, el Zar Nicolás, la Reina Victoria, y el príncipe Albert of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha, además de realizar giras en los Estados Unidos y Australia, con lo que *La Bala Atrapada* tuvo mucha difusión. Al menos cuatro rivales de Anderson, adaptado e imitaron su truco en sus propias actuaciones.
*Un pasado trágico:*

*Thomas Frost*, en 1876, en su libro _The Lives of the Conjurors_ describió a dos artistas de la década de 1820 llamados *Torrini De Grisy* y *DeLinsky*, quienes fueran responsables de la muerte de su hijo y esposa, respectivamente. En 1869, un* ilusionista* con el nombre de *Dr. Epstein* fue asesinado cuando la punta de la vara utilizada para empujar la carga en el arma se rompió en el interior y posteriormente fuera lanzada hacia en el disparo.
 Pero entre los *magos* a los que les costó la vida, el caso paradigmático por excelencia es el de William Jefferson Robinson, más conocido como* Chung Ling Soo*.
Chung fue un exitoso *mago* que vivió a principios del siglo XX y el cual podría decirse que llegó a ser el “David Copperfield” de la época. Se caracterizaba por realizar su *Magia* bajo un misterioso estilo chino copiado de su rival directo: *Ching Ling Foo*. Pero a diferencia de este último, Soo no era realmente chino, simplemente personificaba el papel de un *mago* oriental para causar sensación. Increíblemente lo hacía hasta tal punto, que en vida nadie nunca sospechó su verdadera identidad: la de un *mago* americano nacido en Brooklyn.
*La Bala Atrapada* fue justamente uno de los efectos que, junto con su estilo oriental, lo ayudaron a alcanzar su fama en Londres y en el mundo; realizaba la hazaña bajo el título “_The Living Target”_. En el final, escupía las balas sobre un plato, para que se pudiera corroborar que realmente eran las que el público había firmado.
 Sin embargo, el destino le tenía preparado un trágico final: la noche del 23 de marzo de 1918, en una actuación en el teatro _Wood Green Empire_ de Londres, *Chung Ling Soo* fue impactado en el estómago de manera accidental, y llegó a decir algo como_ “Dios mio, me han disparado. Baja el telón”_, la cortina se cerró rápidamente mientras lo trasladaban al hospital más cercano, en el cual murió poco tiempo después.
 Alrededor de su muerte se plantearon varias interrogantes. No se sabe a ciencia cierta si realmente ocurrió un accidente, un suicidio o un asesinato de su círculo íntimo. Una de las teorías reside en que su representante estaba enamorado de su esposa, por lo que este planeó todo, siendo además quien ejecutaba los disparos en todas las presentaciones. Otra hipótesis dice que a su muerte la planeó su esposa, como producto de los celos al estar al tanto de que Chung tenía una amante y, además, una segunda familia (sobre esto último, aparentemente en ese entonces ya estaba separado). Pese a las hipótesis, la investigación policial realizada en aquellos tiempos dictaminó que había ocurrido un accidente.
 Ese suceso, la muerte de Chung, sería la causante de que durante algunos años la prueba perdiera cierta popularidad entre la gente, aunque nunca llegaría a desaparecer por completo. Sin embargo, con el tiempo, *Chung Ling Soo* sería recordado como uno de los *magos* referentes de la ilusión de atrapar la bala y sus mortales riesgos. Hablar del desafío de *La Bala Atrapada* es sinónimo de hablar de *Chung Ling Soo*.
*Curiosidad:* El arma original que acabó con la vida de Soo actualmente forma parte de la extensa colección de *Magia* de *David Copperfield*, considerada las mas grandes del mundo y denominada “The Intemational Museum and Library of the conjuring Arts’ (“Museo y Biblioteca Internacional de Magia”). La colección contiene mas de 80.000 piezas, incluyendo 15.000 libros sobre el arte de la Magia, algunos de los cuales nos transportan al siglo XVI.Ya mas adelantado en el tiempo, en la década de 1950, el *mago* australiano* Maurice Rooklyn*, sobrevió luego de ser impactado en el hombro por una bala. Después de este evento, por su seguridad, comenzó a llevar un chaleco antibalas bajo su camisa. Cuando más tarde otra bala lo golpeó en la cabeza, decidió quitar por completo el truco de su repertorio.
 También en la década de 1950, un *mago* alemán llamado *Ralf Bialla* comenzó a realizar este *truco de magia* a cambio de un salario de 2000 marcos alemanes por día. Como protección, utilizaba gafas a prueba de balas, fuertes guantes en las manos, con las cuales cubría parte de su cara y, además, sus dientes delanteros fueron hechos de acero. Un rifle calibre 22 era disparado y la bala atravesaba tres cristales antes de que Bialla la tomara con sus dientes. Pese a todos los resguardos, fue seriamente herido nueve veces, pero logró sobrevivir. En 1972 fue retratado en la película_ “Wer schießt auf Ralf Bialla?”_ (¿Quien le dispara a Ralf Bialla?). Murió en 1975 al caerse en un acantilado, supuestamente, como producto de los constantes mareos causados por las secuelas de sus heridas.
*“Twelve Have Died” (Doce Han Muerto):*

Hasta la fecha, varios libros se han escrito exclusivamente referidos a este truco y sus siniestras historias, sin embargo, muchos coinciden en que el más riguroso, en cuanta información y fechas, es el escrito en 1986 por el mago *Ben Robinson*; un libro que terminó siendo casi una Biblia sobre la ilusión, con historias y anécdotas sobre *magos* de todos los tiempos que ejecutaron este efecto.
 El libro se llama _“Twelve Have Died”_ (Doce Han Muerto) y cuenta con un prólogo del reconocido* ilusionista* *Harry Anderson*. Su obra fue inmediatamente reconocida como una de los primeras en dedicarse a estudiar a fondo la historia de un solo truco. Durante su desarrollo, *Ben Robinson* tuvo la fortuna de recibir la orientación del tardío científico_ Larry White_, y la asistencia editorial de los historiadores_ Dr. Edwin A. Dawes_ y del _Dr. John N. Booth_.
 Cuatro años después del éxito de _Twelve Have Died_, *Ben Robinson* recibió por este trabajo un premio literario de la _Fundación Christopher Milbourne_. En 1995 escribió una continuación de su libro entonces agotado, y recibió el Premio _Leslie R. Guest Award_ por su continua vocación sobre la historia de la hazaña que ya ha matado a 12 artistas desde poco antes de 1597.
 Según la investigación de *Ben Robinson*, esta es la lista de *magos* que hasta la fecha han perdido la vida:

 *Coulen (1500) – Golpeado hasta la muerte con la pistola de su truco.* *Kia Khruse Khan (1818) – Mago indio, el informe de su muerte en el escenario pudo haber sido falsa.* *Madame deLinsky (1820) – La asistente del mago murió cuando una bala fue cargada en la cámara por error.* *Giovanni deGrisy – Hijo de Torrini, supuestamente mentor de Robert-Houdin, podría ser una historia ficticia; Torrini presuntamente disparó el arma que mató a su hijo* *Arnold Buck (184) – Murió cuando un voluntario en secreto le añidió clavos a la pistola antes de que sea disparada contra el.* *Adam Epstein (1869) – La vara utilizada para empujar la carga dentro del cañón del fusil, murió cuando el arma se disparó y esos pedazos lo impactaron.* *Raoul Curran (1880) – Asesinado por un miembro de la audiencia que saltó de su asiento y le disparó sin previo aviso.* *Deline Jr (1890) – Su padre, también mago, le disparó en escena.* *Michael Hatal (1899) – Fracasó en el cambio de las balas auténticas por las falsas.* *Otto Blumenfeld (1906) – Tampoco tuvo éxito en el cambio de las balas.* *Chung Ling Soo (1918) – Muerto también en pleno escenario, aparentemente por un arma defectuosa.* *T. H. Sartell – Tampoco logró cambiar las balas.* *The Black Wizard of the West” (1922) – Su esposa le disparó a propósito balas reales.* *Ralf Bialla (1972) – Se cayó de un acantilado, debido a constantes mareos de las lesiones causadas por el truco en cuestión.*

----------


## marcoCRmagia

wow! a esto me refería! muy buen aporte, es increible, 12 muertos  atravéz de la historia por el mismo truco!!!, supongo que en cuanto a  escapismos deben haber otros accidentes, voy a investigar

----------


## Xiko Mage

bueno en la peli *El Gran Truco*  se muestran 2 accidentes en trucos. 

1_Una chica queda atrapada en el tanque de agua y muere. (no es real pero puede haber pasado). 
2_uno de los magos engaña a otro poniendo una bala en el momento de hacer el juego que bien menciona Adrian. 
El mago perjudicado pierde 2 dedos. 

Ademas he visto un video hace ya mucho tiempo en el que un mago fallaba al hacer el truco ese que ponen tres vaso en la mesa y debajo de uno de ellos hay un pinche de metal. (y el pobre *se agujereo la mano* y te aseguro que no era parte del show)

----------


## MagoAdric

> Bueno como investigando no encontré nada le pregunté a Ming... y parece que no hay ningun mago que sin querer haya partido de verdad a su asistente. 
> 
> a pesar de esto hay varias anecdotas de magos que si han fallado ilusiones, teniendo accidentes... conocen alguno?


 el juego de mentalismo de los cucuruchos de carton que debajo de uno de los cucuruchos hay un cuchillo apuntando hacia arriba (no recuerdo el nombre del efecto) ese ha fallado muchisimas veces y se an trascalado la mano.. espero que te sirva Un Saludo.
______
Como ya se ha comentado este efecto y el post es un poco viejo voy a aportar más, aqui teneis el video..

----------


## Xiko Mage

A esto me referia porbre tío

----------


## MagoAdric

yo personalmente no haria este efecto jamás, mucha hambre tendria que tener.. este y la ruleta rusa son los dos efectos mas peligrosos desde mi punto de vista...

----------


## Matazazin

Pues a mi me parece que los magos hacen una cosa y hacen parecer que hicieron otra. yo soy de los que les gustaria inventar una version de este juego que no sea atrapando la bala realmente no creen? algo como emp***** la bala firmada una pistola trucada que sea un interruptor que haga explotar los vidrios (como una bomba de esas q se activan a distacia no se si me entienden) y luego mostrar la bala emp****** anteriormente :O no c que les parece esa idea jeje.

----------


## AxelPoirot

Lo primero es que no estoy seguro si lo que ha hecho Matazin en el mensaje anterior se puede hacer o no.
Y lo segundo es que yo encontré este vídeo que me pasaron una vez que muestra un accidente en un número de la mujer cortada en tres.
El vídeo está claro que es totalmente falso, pero relata un hecho real que ocurrió tal y como cuenta el narrador.


*Edito*: Suprimo el vídeo porque, aunque sea una recreación, desvela una parte importante del juego.

----------


## lalogmagic

Pues en Youtube circula un video que no se que tan cierto sea, pero es de un supuesto mago que mato por error a su asistente, se los dejo, la resolución no es muy buena y tengo mis seria dudas de que sea real.

Editado: aparte de desagrabable (RECUERDA QUE ENTRAN MENORES), se revela parte del juego. Además, es el mismo video que quitamos del mensaje de arriba.

Independientemente del video, al parecer si existió ya un caso de estos, se trata de un mago llamado Bern-hard Brener, lo anterior se supone esta documentado en un periódico llamado "Weekly world news".

Saludos.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

> el juego de mentalismo de los cucuruchos de carton que debajo de uno de los cucuruchos hay un cuchillo apuntando hacia arriba (no recuerdo el nombre del efecto) ese ha fallado muchisimas veces y se an trascalado la mano.. espero que te sirva Un Saludo.
> ______
> Como ya se ha comentado este efecto y el post es un poco viejo voy a aportar más, aqui teneis el video..


Chicos,os traigo otro video de este truco...Porfavor,tengan cuidado,porque sale sangre...

----------


## elmanu

Lo que me parece realmente mal es fallar con los vasos y los cuchillos utilizando la mano del ayudante.

----------


## Iban

> Lo que me parece realmente mal es fallar con los vasos y los cuchillos utilizando la mano del ayudante.


Sospecho que el mago tienen la misma ilusión por fallar con su mano que con la de un ayudante.

----------


## elmanu

Quizás es que son la 1 de la madrugada,,,pero no entiendo tu mensaje Iban.

----------


## Iban

Que no tiene intención ni de atravesar su mano, ni la del espectador. Dado que ha sido un fallo, no se puede prever, salvo no haciéndolo nunca con la mano el espectador.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Sí, claro, y que se pinche la suya...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

A mi me parece que en este tipo de juegos muchas veces no se sabe manejar bien el tono. Esta sensación de peligro que sólo vivimos en el fallo, puede sentirla el espectador antes incluso del acierto.

Y no es una sensación agradable.

----------


## Iban

> Esta sensación de peligro que sólo vivimos en el fallo, puede sentirla el espectador antes incluso del acierto.
> 
> Y no es una sensación agradable.


Tampoco lo es precipitarse opr una pendiente a 150km/h en carricoche destartalado, y sin embargo la gente no para de subirse a las montañas rusas.

No es la sensación de miedo, sino el "desnivel" entre esa sensación y la de alivio al ver que todo ha salido bien, lo que le da sentido.

Si se hiciese ese mismo juego, pero con pepinillos en vinagre, no asombraría tanto al público, porque ese salto entre sensación de peligro y el alivio final es un saltito de chichinabo.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No digo que no sea una gran emoción, digo que hay que saber manejarla para que termine resultando satisfactoria y no grotesca. Es la diferencia entre no poder apartar la vista aunque te cubras con las manos y cambiar de canal. Si el mago sabe, crea la sensación de peligro tan teatralmente interesante. Si no sabe, uno piensa: "este tío se escojoncia"

Si llegase un tipo a una plaza, montase una montaña rusa del copón de grande pero con hierros y palos recogidos, igual no se subiría tanta gente. Por mucho que terminase por aguantar.

Cómo me dijo mi tío una vez que me llevaba a la facultad:

"Peter, un gran poder conlleva una gran responsabilidad"

----------


## Ming

"Peter"?
Muy acertado tu tío, sí señor

Yo es que... no lo veo... un tio aplastando bolsas y clavandose cuchillos... no se... no veo magia :S Veo un tio/tia arriesgandose por na... bueno, por llenar 10 minutejos de actuación  :Neutral: 
¿La magia debería de ser "útil"?

----------


## Pulgas

La verdad es que juegos como la ruleta rusa con cuchillos me gustan poco, porque les veo una fuerza mágica bastante deficiente (el porcentualmente nos movemos en parámetros escasos, para mi gusto).
De todas maneras debemos distinguir dos emociones (casi tres) muy diferentes cuando se arriesga a un espectador:
La del propio espectador convertido en ayudante (estoy por decir víctima); junto a ella, aunque a cierta distancia, la de sus amigos y familiares. El nivel de adrenalina es máximo y, en tales circunstancias, no sé hasta qué punto son capaces de disfrutar el juego.
La del resto del público, sin vínculos afectivos con el espectador. También aquí jugamos con dos emociones diferntes, los más impresionables y los "endurecidos".
En el fondo, todo el mundo asume que nada va a salir mal, aunque, bien trabajado el juego, se genera duda. n esa duda es en el único punto donde encuentro algo atractivo.
El temor, lo descarto porque no me gusta hacer que alguien lo pase mal.
La duda, la incertidumbre, me parece poco justificable para llevar el juego a escena (ojo, sé que funciona muy bien en manos de muchos magos).
En cualqueir caso, y resumiendo, no soy partidario de poner en peligro (o crear esa impresión) a ningún espectador.

----------

